# she's sagging on one side



## wings012345 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hey all, my 68 that I picked up last Sept came with air shocks. I recently noticed that it was sagging more on the drivers side. I replaced the air shocks with gas shocks. She stills sags on the drivers side. So I'm guessing replace the coil springs? is it possible one spring has lost some life. Perhaps I just never noticed it when I first bought the car. But its obvious as you can see from the pics. So im guesiing springs is what drives the height? I saw online they had Variable rate springs and standard. Any suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

A lot of these cars sag on the driver's side from decades of being driven with one person in the car, my '67 was the same way.
I replaced all 4 springs when I rebuilt the suspension and went with stock height.


----------



## tekheavy (Nov 15, 2010)

I had the same issue with my 68. Changed the rear springs. Same issue. Ending up adding a 1/2 inch spacer from Summit under driver's side spring. Now the car sits perfect.


----------



## DSMTiger (Nov 17, 2012)

Had the same issue on one of my cars. Car had air shocks. I split the air lines so that I could adjust the shocks independently. Simple fix and worked well.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

DSMTiger said:


> Had the same issue on one of my cars. Car had air shocks. I split the air lines so that I could adjust the shocks independently. Simple fix and worked well.


The upper shock mounts are not designed to carry the weight of the car and eventually they will develop stress cracks and will need to be repaired or replaced.
To make the rear adjustable you should go with air bags inside the coils and get rid of the air shocks.
Replacing just the rear springs will not fix the problem if the front springs also have a sag on one side.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Had (have) this issue as well. I replaced all 4 springs and shocks and the problem was improved but not eliminated. I also installed a spacer under the left rear spring and it now sits almost level. I have considered putting a set of drag bags on it just to tweak the stance a bit more but have not gotten around to it yet. Currently the clutch is blown, so I have other things that are more important right now.


----------



## wings012345 (Sep 10, 2014)

The air shocks are gone. I just bought a spacer and will try that. Jared what size spacer to you go with? Do the air bags come with separate lines or do you have to rig somehow to be able to inflate each side differently


----------



## tekheavy (Nov 15, 2010)

wings012345 said:


> The air shocks are gone. I just bought a spacer and will try that. Jared what size spacer to you go with? Do the air bags come with separate lines or do you have to rig somehow to be able to inflate each side differently


This is the one that worked for me.

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/GLS-1621


----------



## wings012345 (Sep 10, 2014)

So I installed a 1 inch spacer on the sagging side and to my surprise it still sags just as much with it. I'm guessing maybe the spring has lost some life on that side. So my debate now is do I go new springs or just go with Air bags.


----------



## randy1966GTO (Feb 10, 2013)

I did the Air Lift bags and you can either tie them together or put the seperate filler valves on like I did. Easy to install, around $75 and LOVE IT.


----------



## wings012345 (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks Randy, I think i will go with the air bags. Which Air bags did you use?. Also, did you have to buy the additional valve to separate the lines or does it come with the kit?


----------



## randy1966GTO (Feb 10, 2013)

Got them off eBay, search for air lift bags and you'll see them. All lines and hardware for separate filler valves were included.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Make sure the FRONT springs are properly installed, too.
If the top of the front passenger side spring is not properly set in the spring pocket, it will drive the opposite corner DOWN.
BTDT.

If you haven't already checked, you should also verify that your body mount(s) are OK. 
Check the road clearance to the bottom of the frame on both sides of the car. 
If both sides are the same, the body lean isn't due to springs.


----------



## wings012345 (Sep 10, 2014)

Interesting JMT. I just recently had the Passenger side Upper Control arm replaced. And I think thats when I really started to notice it. I bet that is the issue. So it probably need to be turned to sit in the pocket correctly? But whats weird is the front looks even to me.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

wings012345 said:


> Interesting JMT. I just recently had the Passenger side Upper Control arm replaced. And I think thats when I really started to notice it. I bet that is the issue. So it probably need to be turned to sit in the pocket correctly? But whats weird is the front looks even to me.


It happened to me on another Pontiac many years ago.
The front looked level, but the rear was out by about 3/4". 
When we re-positioned the front spring, the rear leveled out to about 1/8" side-to-side difference.
I wasted a lot of time trying to get it level by messing with the rear springs and spring cushions.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

jmt455 said:


> It happened to me on another Pontiac many years ago.
> The front looked level, but the rear was out by about 3/4".
> When we re-positioned the front spring, the rear leveled out to about 1/8" side-to-side difference.
> I wasted a lot of time trying to get it level by messing with the rear springs and spring cushions.


On my car I pulled the springs out, oriented them in the same direction and you could see that both of the driver's side springs were shorter and had compressed over time.
Didn't need to check them with a tape or a level you could see it with your eyes.
Four new springs fixed it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Mine was lower on the driver's side even after replacing all 4 springs. I used some twist in spring expanders and that cured it.


----------

